# 1976 Frank Sinatra Pimp Letter To Mike Royka



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was watching Antiques Roadshow a few days ago. An elderly woman had a letter from Frank Sinatra to a columnist Mike Royka. The story is that Royka wrote some article about how Frank had the entire Chicago PD protecting him while little old ladies were getting mugged. So of course Sinatra being the tough guy that he is wrote a funny letter to Royka ripping him. I found the story pretty entertaining, Frank even had the letter copywritten so that if the writer published any of it he had to publish it all, pretty smart. Sinatra also goes on to call him a pimp and bets him 100K to pull on his "rug" and if it didnt move he got to punch Royka in the mouth. I have never seen the topic discussed here or anywhere for that matter. Here is a link to the video of the episode and a copy of the letter and appraisal of 15K on the letter by Antiques roadshow. great show btw.

1976 Frank Sinatra Signed Letter to Mike Royko | Roadshow Archive | PBS


----------

